# [Video] Pyraminx - Polish Flip tutorial



## prażeodym (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi guyz! This is tutorial of "Polish Flip" method for solving pyraminx. It is very nice extension of normal LBL method, and it is a part of Polish V method.





It is used by very good cubers in Poland - Pryk , Cichoracki, me (but I am not soo good, I have only good single ;d) and all Polish V cubers 
Video is in Polish, but it has english subs. Algorithms in discription.


----------



## Julian (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you! This would have useful to know last comp 

I will start trying this out, see how it goes.


----------

